# Lion "hidden features"



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I really like this one:



> You can now select several items in the Finder and choose File > New Folder with [number] Selections to put them all into a new folder.


TidBITS Macs & Mac OS X: Our Favorite Hidden Features in Mac OS X Lion


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks. I feel a lil better about my purchase now.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Then command+z and then command+shift+z and back again and forward and back and forward and back.

With lots of files, but only graphical on the desktop, nothing crazy in a window.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

More items of interest...

Making Lion Act More Like Snow Leopard - MacRumors.com


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> More items of interest...
> 
> Making Lion Act More Like Snow Leopard - MacRumors.com


People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


Loved it when I tried it in the Apple store yesterday, and I can see where a Magic Trackpad becomes essential. However, many of my current apps, like Print Explosion and CuBase 4 and support for my Tascam US-428, which still work in Snow Leopard, are non-negotiable items so unless there are guarantees these will continue to work, I cannot afford to upgrade. 

Is it possible to install Lion on an external drive and then boot with either Lion or Snow Leopard as needed, much the same way we could dual-boot with OS 9 or OS X in the old days?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


But if you have to switch back and forth between Lion and SL it sucks. But you're also admittedly not a trackpad user so it likely doesn't affect you as much. They've changed pretty much every single trackpad gesture between the two OSes :/

As for the new layout in mail I have no interest in "learning" that one ... it's horrible for me, I'll stick with the "classic" layout as long as I can thanks


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


Well, somebody is a wee bit sensitive. 

What's there to learn? It's all about _personal_ preferences.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


Lars, that is such a remarkably ignorant observation I don't even know where to start.

This coming from somebody with a 2-1/2 year old Mini. C'mon, you Luddite! Why is your gear that old? Don't you know you're running outdated equipment? WTF?

Embrace _this_...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fexl said:


> lars, that is such a remarkably ignorant observation i don't even know where to start.
> 
> This coming from somebody with a 2-1/2 year old mini. C'mon, you luddite! Why is your gear that old? Don't you know you're running outdated equipment? Wtf?
> 
> Embrace _this_...


+1


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

FeXL said:


> Embrace _this_...


LOL :clap:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> It's all about _personal_ preferences.


True. But I think with time, more users will adjust to the new cat's ways.  Give it a chance.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

FeXL said:


> This coming from somebody with a 2-1/2 year old Mini. C'mon, you Luddite! Why is your gear that old? Don't you know you're running outdated equipment?


I know - I'm due for a new one.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars said:


> True. But I think with time, more users will adjust to the new cat's ways.  Give it a chance.


I've used Macs since the System 6 days, used Photoshop since version 2.5, and I've been working as a professional designer the entire time, so trust me when I say this: I'm more than familiar with getting used to new things.

It's a forgone conclusion people will adjust. But the great thing about computers is the fact that you can modify it to work the way _you want it to work_.

It'd cost me close to $10k to upgrade my workflow and I'm not going to arbitrarily jump because someone thinks I should give Lion a chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

MannyP Design said:


> It'd cost me close to $10k to upgrade my workflow and I'm not going to arbitrarily jump because someone thinks I should give Lion a chance.


That makes me think of something related, with all the discussion about how Apple feels about the pro markets lately ... 

This is the typical MO of most professionals (as in that you do design/audio/video, etc with your machine for a living). With my production machine I take the same approach. It might not take me $10k to upgrade everything, but it would certainly be more than the price of admission to Lion. Lots of time and energy, testing, app upgrades, and quite possibly hardware upgrades, etc. Apple loves the early adopters and has really cashed in on the people that jump on things immediately so the pro users are not really "Apple" anymore in that sense now that Apple is so mainstream. Go where the bucks are I suppose.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

*Track Shipments*

Mail now track's shipments. 

They stole this from an iOS App, like most of the new features.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

Not everyone wants to drag their fingers around like a dumb ape. I would much rather use a $100 mouse with a bazillion buttons than my fingers for free. The whole multi-touch gimmickry culture is not very pro-friendly.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


+1 :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> +1 :clap:


Really...?

People should embrace whatever works for them, if it isn't the latest iteration of an OS who cares..? Is it the business of anyone else? 

Oh... fascism is all the rage...embrace it!!!

Kind of surprised at your response rgray as you have not always been the loudest proponent of change... 

I guess you like Lion... others are still on the fence and have every right to be there, people have the right to and *should* think for themselves and not just jump on the band wagon because it is something new and oh so exciting.

There are still lots of problems with Lion... print much...  and not everyone, myself included, uses a trackpad and is into gestures. I have tried the Magic TrackPad I even bought one to give a real try, but it doesn't suit me, to each their own, including the OS *they* feel works better for them.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

mguertin said:


> That makes me think of something related, with all the discussion about how Apple feels about the pro markets lately ...
> 
> This is the typical MO of most professionals (as in that you do design/audio/video, etc with your machine for a living). With my production machine I take the same approach. It might not take me $10k to upgrade everything, but it would certainly be more than the price of admission to Lion. Lots of time and energy, testing, app upgrades, and quite possibly hardware upgrades, etc. Apple loves the early adopters and has really cashed in on the people that jump on things immediately so the pro users are not really "Apple" anymore in that sense now that Apple is so mainstream. Go where the bucks are I suppose.


Most of my software was carried over from Leopard to Snow Leopard and lucked out in not needing a paid update. That's approx. 2-3 years (maybe even longer) of software life that's been relatively unchanged.

I also just realized that some software that I use on occasion (admittedly, most of it's games) are completely incompatiable with Lion as it runs under Rosetta, and have long since been abandoned by the publisher… unless, of course, I jump through hoops.

I guess I'll have to come to terms with the fact that someday Battlefield 1942 will eventually die of old age. :lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

rgray said:


> +1 :clap:


I've spent almost 2 decades refining my workflow and jumping to Lion is going to upset that workflow considerably. Maybe it is an easy decision for those who don't rely on their Macs for income or have far less demands, but I (and a lot of other people) aren't going to jump just because someone thinks it's cool to do so. :heybaby:

It has nothing to do with elitism, or allergies to new things, I assure you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

zen.state said:


> Not everyone wants to drag their fingers around like a dumb ape. I would much rather use a $100 mouse with a bazillion buttons than my fingers for free. The whole multi-touch gimmickry culture is not very pro-friendly.


Wow, tell us how you really feel. I personally totally embrace the touchpad for professional use. Also ergonomically it's much better than a mouse -- or at least it is for me.

So why do you feel that gesture based actions make us into dumb apes?


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Wow, tell us how you really feel. I personally totally embrace the touchpad for professional use. Also ergonomically it's much better than a mouse -- or at least it is for me.
> 
> So why do you feel that gesture based actions make us into dumb apes?


It was a knock against Apple not you or anyone that likes it. In my mind MT is a barley passable sketchy technology and is far more a gimmick than practical.

Gimmick over practical function is fine for an aesthetically driven consumer but it does nothing for me as a graphic designer, video producer and Apple certified tech since 1994. I need proper function and hardware pointing/typing devices. Never been a trackpad guy really and I obviously don't like touch.

Apple needs to remember that not every user wants to turn their Mac into a giant iPad or iPhone. I just hate gimmick ridden "neat" impractical anything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny, I LOVE the trackpad for video stuff. Being able to scrub through video by wiggling my fingers is fantastic for me. It's almost like a shuttle controller in fact, or at least feels like that for me when I'm using it in FCP and/or DAW software.

I agree that it's not great for design work but for other usage I find it a much, much better option than a mouse. Two finger scrolling (both vertical and horizontal), forward and back, switching spaces, two finger tap for contextual menus, and pinch zoom/shrink are all things I use daily right now and I mostly don't even have to move my wrist to do any of them, let alone my whole lower arm. My wrist is very well supported, I use many less muscles than having to physically grip a mouse and drag it around, it takes up much less desk space, I don't have to reposition my arm while using it ever, etc. You also don't have to clean any gunk from the bottom of them or from the buttons or scroll wheel/ball.

It's a real love/hate thing with trackpads. I really don't see them as a gimmick at all ... but I also don't see them as a mouse replacement. As a mouse alternative (for some people) absolutely, but they don't do the same thing that mice do and you're right in that they aren't quite as precise (but you'd be surprised how quickly I can lasso things in photoshop with a trackpad and how accurate it can be). Also I have no desire to turn my mac into an iOS device (although with Lion there's not much of a choice it seems), and again I don't think it's gimmicky at all -- it's a viable alternative for many many users and it works fantastically for me as a pointer controlling device. People have been using them on laptops for years so bringing them to the desktop was a logical extension in my eyes. I don't have an actual mouse attached to a single machine in my house (and there's a lot of them). I do have a trackball attached to one though (which was another one of those love/hate pieces of hardware).


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

Just wanted to clarify that I don't think trackpads are a gimmick. It's a legitimate built-in pointing device for a laptop. I just hate Multi Touch.

My preference is a trackball combined with a tablet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - I turn off most multi-touch and hate the inadvertent stuff that ruins productivity but that's not restricted to Lion.

Getting a smooth scroll on a trackpad is just about impossible - it's ALWAYS jerky - hunt about. It will move smoothly then "stick". Takes way to much concentration to be accurate.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*10.7: Enable the FTP server*



> Apple seemingly dropped the FTP Server support in Mac OX Lion. Only the GUI has been removed and the FTP Server can be activated.
> 
> You can still enable it with the command line. To start it type the Terminal command:
> 
> ...


(MacWorld/MacOSXhints)


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Lars said:


> People need to get off their Snow Leopard high-horse and embrace Lion - it's awesome. Take a few days to adjust and learn to love it. (I can understand if an app you use that makes your salary isn't Lion compatible, but for everyone else...).


Lion is a love/hate relationship - I don't think ANY other OSX version had it this bad. 

It's making users LESS productive in work flows: 
Spaces - no way to control them any longer and I prefer mine in a grid. Why? I can get to space 3/4 a LOT quicker in a grid with CMD+Arrows (of 4 spaces) versus multiple CMD+Right arrows. 

There is more gripes just cannot think of them as I've been without a Mac to use for a few days now - kids have banned me off the Mac Mini for a while. lol. 

I DO love the Finder improvements though - very refined.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This TidBits article goes in depth on some changes to Screen Sharing - but this new feature, to me, is pretty darn significant...



> The other significant change enables you to use Screen Sharing on one Mac running Lion to control the account of a user other than the currently active user on another Mac also running Lion.
> 
> That is, your screen-sharing session doesn’t interrupt the current active user, but gives you live access to another account that’s not currently in use. It’s like fast user switching with two or more users at once — old-fashioned time sharing makes a return!
> 
> Using this feature can negatively impact the remote Mac’s performance, of course, because whatever applications you use as a second user must share processor time with those being used by the active user.


This was reported back in March by AppleInsider and others, but I somehow missed it (or missed the significance of it).


----------

